

So It Has Come To This - ads mid-video on YouTube - pyrotechnick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNcGAIbYYHQ

======
pedalpete
As an alternative, would you pay 1cent per video you watch? Apparently, there
are 4 billion youtube videos watched per day. That's $14 billion in revenue
annually.

Apparently, their current revenue is estimated in gthe $3.5 billion range.

i say 1 cent per video, and bill me monthly. Or 1 cent/minute of video.

If you're a creator, you get a discount (to keep people creating), or your
friends can watch for free, or something like that so that only the viral
videos are charging $$.

Just an idea.

------
mikecane
I saw no ad. Yeah, I'm a sucker who watched all of it too. Next!

------
arkitaip
I'm not seeing anything. Seems like you've been a/b punk'd.

------
lutusp
It's time to go back to printed books, the last mass-media holdout with no ads
(yet).

------
PythonDeveloper
I'm calling it.... This is the beginning of the end for YouTube (LOL)...
Probably not, but it is proof that they are willing to do what many people
consider "evil" to please their stockholders.

